# Dämpfer wechseln?



## Freerider_96_ (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab vor mir einen neuen dämpfer zuzulegen,jedoch steht die aus wahl zwischen coil oder air.Unter coil würde ich einen fox dhx 5.0 und air einen fox dhx 5.0 air oder einen marzocchi roco air rc worldcup . Die Jeweilegen dämpfer würde ich mir in der einbaulänge 222 kaufen und in mein norco shore 3 bau.

Danke für die antworten


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Freerider 96

Ich empfehle dir den Stahldämpfer, da hast du mehr Hub (6.985cm, beim Air 6.35cm) , super Zuverlässigkeit, perfektes Ansprechen, Langlebigkeit. Der einzige Nachteil ist hier das Gewicht.

Hier gehts zu den Details:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1541&IdFolder=552

Viel Spass!

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_96_ (3. Juni 2010)

thx


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Juni 2010)

Hi - falls Du noch einen Dämpfer brauchst, dann melde Dich bei mir .


----------



## michael66 (9. September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar muss man beim 2009 Norco Shore wenn man einen Vividdämpfer einbauen will A oder B tune nehmen,vielleicht hat ja auch schon jemand Erfahrungen wie der Dämpfer sich im 2009 Shore macht oder ob man lieber einen anderren Dämpfer nehmen soll.Ich bin mit meinem Roco nicht so zufrieden und wollte mal etwas anderes probieren,vielen Dank.
Lg
Michael


----------



## CaptainPsycho (9. September 2010)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar muss man beim 2009 Norco Shore wenn man einen Vividdämpfer einbauen will A oder B tune nehmen,vielleicht hat ja auch schon jemand Erfahrungen wie der Dämpfer sich im 2009 Shore macht oder ob man lieber einen anderren Dämpfer nehmen soll.Ich bin mit meinem Roco nicht so zufrieden und wollte mal etwas anderes probieren,vielen Dank.
> Lg
> Michael



Ich war mit meinem Roco im 2008er Team DH auch nicht wirklich zufrieden, kam mir immer ein wenig wie eine Gummiekuh vor. 
Erst hab ich selbst einige Shims dazugepackt was schon für wenig Geld eine super Verbesserung brachte. Letztendlich hab ich mir bei TF Tuned Shox das Push Tuning mit Custom Valving gegönnt und muss sagen, dass das Hinterrad sich jetzt genau so verhält, wie ich mri das vorstelle.

Also bevor du neu kaufst, lass den Dämpfer lieber bei TF pushen.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## michael66 (11. September 2010)

Hi Joachim,
ja genau das Gefühl habe ich leider auch beim Roco in meinem Shore,ja Dämpfertunning hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber mir war das immer zu umständlich und preislich natürlich auch nicht gerade günstig allerdings günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer.Wie teuer und wie schnell war das Tunning denn bei TF?ist der Unterschied danach wirklich so groß?habe auch schon viel positives darüber gelesen,wenn ich wüsste das mir der Dämpfer danach sehr gut im Shore gefällt dann würde ichs auch machen lassen.Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Tipp und ein schönes Wochenende
Lg
Michael


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. September 2010)

will mir auch einen neuen dämpfer holen,wollte jetzt wissen ober der dhx 4. mit 222mm einbaulänge 70mm hub hat?weil sonst püasst er nicht ins torque

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## chaz (17. September 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> will mir auch einen neuen dämpfer holen,wollte jetzt wissen ober der dhx 4. mit 222mm einbaulänge 70mm hub hat?weil sonst püasst er nicht ins *torque*
> 
> vielen dank schonmal



Neues Modell von Norco? Krass!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. September 2010)

hier gehts um dämpfer wechseln,nicht spezifisch um norcos

ne antwort wäre sinnvoller


----------



## chaz (17. September 2010)

Du bist im Herstellerforum! Und zwar bei Norco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. September 2010)

Ich hab keinen geeigneteren thread gefunden


----------



## chaz (17. September 2010)

Schon mal die Sufu benutzt? Aber vielleicht beantwortet das hier deine Frage:  Drück´ misch!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. September 2010)

Klar benutzt ih Sufu sonst hätte ich den fred woll nicht gefunden...
vielen dank für die Info


----------



## michael66 (17. September 2010)

Bitte nächstes mal das richtige Forum benutzen sonst wird alles nur total unübersichtlich und das kann man auch sofort googeln,222mm Fox Dhx 70mm Hub ganz einfach.


----------



## michael66 (17. September 2010)

Freerider_96_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor mir einen neuen dämpfer zuzulegen,jedoch steht die aus wahl zwischen coil oder air.Unter coil würde ich einen fox dhx 5.0 und air einen fox dhx 5.0 air oder einen marzocchi roco air rc worldcup . Die Jeweilegen dämpfer würde ich mir in der einbaulänge 222 kaufen und in mein norco shore 3 bau.
> 
> Danke für die antworten



Ich fahre auch ein Shore und empfehle dir auf jedenfall einen Stahlfederdämpfer aber nicht unbedingt den Roco da der nicht so gut zum Rahmen passt,finde ich zumindest.
Lg
Michael


----------

